# ACS Document List



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am applying for ACS this week, but I am very confused with the list of documents I need to upload online / send hard copies to ACS.

It would be a great help if you please answer my questions below? 

1. Do I need to send the offer letters/ relieving letters of my employers to ACS? These letters do not carry any detailed responsibilities/ roles of my position, they just mention my position and the employment duration.

2. Do I need to send payslips/ hike letters/ appraisal letters of my past/present employers to ACS?

3. Is the RPL application one single document? I have seen attachment provisions separately for RPL, Project Report1 and Project Report2 on ACS website, but the RPL template that I have downloaded from the same site has all the three sections merged into a single document.

Is this all I need?

a. Statutory Self Declaration describing my roles and responsibilities at each of my employer?

b. Supervisor Declaration confirming my roles and responsibilities?

c. Org chart showing the hierarchy signed by my supervisor's supervisor?

d. Passport copy /CV?

Please reply as this is urgent!!!!

Thanks in advance,
Praveen


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Wander_Lust said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for ACS this week, but I am very confused with the list of documents I need to upload online / send hard copies to ACS.
> 
> ...


Ok let me take a crack at this -

1. Yes, they prove ypour employment (supporting docs)
2. Yes, strengthens your case again
3. Check some RPL related thread on this forum

a) Yes
b) Yes
c) If the stat declaration is signed by a colleague, then his/her supervisor need to sign the org heirarchy chart
d) Yes

Also include,

- Qualifications- degree, transcripts, detailed mark sheets of ICT related education. You can submit others as well for completeness.

Hope it answers your queries, Cheers


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Varunsal for the quick reply...I guess I will do that.

I have one other question that's still open :-(

When I fill in the online application, there aren't any attachment types for 'Offer Letter', 'Pay slips' and so on.

There are only a fixed number of options available like attach 'Org Chart', 'Declaration' etc. So under which attachment category do I attach these documents (Offer letter, Payslips, Relieving letters etc).

Thanks in advance,
Praveen


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Wander_Lust said:


> Thanks Varunsal for the quick reply...I guess I will do that.
> 
> I have one other question that's still open :-(
> 
> ...


Praveen,

Yep there are limited options for attaching docs.

You need to send all these by courier basically. There are limited options online, or you can attach under 'reference'....but sending them when you send the docs works perfectly well.

All the best.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Wander_Lust said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for ACS this week, but I am very confused with the list of documents I need to upload online / send hard copies to ACS.
> 
> ...



Please make sure the employee reference you provide covers the entire period of your experience. If you have worked in different countries, your employee reference letter should cover the date and location (I was requested for this information by CO as additional document).


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for all your help guys. I sent out my application and DHL status says its been delivered. What next? Will ACS get back to me with the logins?

Regards,
Praveen


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for all your help guys. I sent out my application and DHL status says its been delivered. What next? Will ACS get back to me with the logins?

Regards,
Praveen


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Wander_Lust said:


> Thanks for all your help guys. I sent out my application and DHL status says its been delivered. What next? Will ACS get back to me with the logins?
> 
> Regards,
> Praveen


You will receive a mail when they get your docs.....

You should have your login information of online application, or you must have gotten a mail when you submitted,

login here: 

https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsapplogin

All the best


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Varun....timely help, as usual!!!


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for all your help..I got a positive ACS result ...

Next step would be to apply for 175 Visa. Can anybody help with the list of documents that I need for applying and the process please?

Thanks in advance,
Praveen


----------



## jagadeesha (May 20, 2010)

Wander_Lust said:


> Thanks for all your help..I got a positive ACS result ...
> 
> Next step would be to apply for 175 Visa. Can anybody help with the list of documents that I need for applying and the process please?
> 
> ...


congrats....
All the best for 175 process


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Friends,

Can anyone help me with a list of documents that need to be sent for VISA 175 processing along with the application form ofcourse?

I am married but my spouse's skills aren't listed on SOL, so does she require to take IELTS at all?

Please let me know.

Regards,
Praveen


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Wander_Lust said:


> Thanks for all your help..I got a positive ACS result ...
> 
> Next step would be to apply for 175 Visa. Can anybody help with the list of documents that I need for applying and the process please?
> 
> ...


Congrats mate........good to know that our experience is helping others......

All the best


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Wander_Lust said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can anyone help me with a list of documents that need to be sent for VISA 175 processing along with the application form ofcourse?
> 
> ...


Add her as dependant and you can get a certficate from the university she graduated from that the 'medium of instructiuon' was English.

For 175 docs, check out the checklist at DIAC site, it comprehensive; mostly all ACS docs; IELTS TRF, birth certificates, marriage certificate, required dependent documents; and later meds/pcc.

All the best


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Add her as dependant and you can get a certficate from the university she graduated from that the 'medium of instructiuon' was English.
> 
> For 175 docs, check out the checklist at DIAC site, it comprehensive; mostly all ACS docs; IELTS TRF, birth certificates, marriage certificate, required dependent documents; and later meds/pcc.
> 
> All the best


Thanks Varunsal


----------



## skarri (Apr 6, 2012)

Wander_Lust said:


> Thanks for all your help..I got a positive ACS result ...
> 
> Next step would be to apply for 175 Visa. Can anybody help with the list of documents that I need for applying and the process please?
> 
> ...


Folks,

Have a quick question. Going for ACS assessment some time this week and need help on what all needs to be submitted for Academic Qualification documentation ?

ACS site says :

 Title of Award
 Name of Awarding Institution
 The Year & Month Completed
 Grades Achieved

This is pretty my there on the Degree certificate issued by the university in case you are an engineering gtrad. Additionally transcripts have semester wise break up on grades / marks.

Do we also need to send 10th and Pre Univ / 12th grade sheets ?
Not sure if these have a Title of Award on the scorecard !

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

ACS have not explicitly mentioned the requirement for 10 & 12th marks sheet , but we had sent them across anyway - just in case.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

srivasu said:


> ACS have not explicitly mentioned the requirement for 10 & 12th marks sheet , but we had sent them across anyway - just in case.


A of people appear to send through a lot of documentation. I recently applied and have been given +ve assessment for 261313 Software Engineer.

I sent the following documents:
- Passport
- Reference letters on headed paper from managers stating responsibilities.
- Letter from HR confirming employment and dates
- Educational qualifications - degree certificate and transcript
- CV (this included the employer address as well)

This is all I sent, it's a very minimalist in comparison to some of the suggestions on here, some have suggested that you also send in bank statement, wage slips, letter of job offer etc, but I am going by what is on the ACS list of requirements. It may be different if you are applying from India but since I am in the UK I figure that these "extra documents" are not required and would just slow things down.

I wouldn't bother with anything pre-degree level since they are not interested, and would only bother with wage slips etc if you could not get letter from HR/reference on company headed paper.


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

JimJams said:


> A of people appear to send through a lot of documentation. I recently applied and have been given +ve assessment for 261313 Software Engineer.
> 
> I sent the following documents:
> - Passport
> ...


Hi Jimjams,

I agree. Also to state, it doesnt matter where u r from either. I'm from India and have done my degree and post grad etc from India and now working in UAE. I have also sent the same docs as u have and have got mine approved. 
Intact I'm a degree and post grad r both commerce and I have a 2 yr diploma in ICT which they recognized as equal to AQF. 

Regards
Prakash


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for 175 (GSM) last week and now I am in the process of uploading documents. I have a few clarifications with regards to the upload.

1. Is there a way to delete documents once you upload them? I don't see any such option available on the website.

2. Do we need to upload 
1) Hike Letters
2) Salary Slips
3) Form 16
4) Bank Statements

3. Most importantly, do we also need to send the physical copies of the documents to the processing center?

Thanks in advance,
Praveen


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Wander_Lust said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 175 (GSM) last week and now I am in the process of uploading documents. I have a few clarifications with regards to the upload.
> 
> ...


I applied for 175 visa a few days a go also.

1. As far as I have read from other people, there is no way to delete documents once uploaded so make sure you have the right documents.

2. No, but it depends I guess on what you sent to ACS as evidence of your work experience. I am not sending them, BUT your CO may ask for them at a later date (so if you don't have them then I would gather them to save time later)



> DOCUMENT REQUIREMENTS
> 
> If you have not already done so, you will need to provide the department with the documents listed below by attaching these documents to the eVisa browser:
> - birth certificate or other evidence of age;
> ...


3. No, your CO may request physical copies at a later date though.


I have a question though. A lot of people say that you can send colour scans of documents to DIAC. I have majority of my documents notarized (got 2 copies when sent off ACS), but they are black & white. I need to send off 2 additional documents, should I get these notarized too or just use colour scans?


thanks


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

JimJams said:


> I have a question though. A lot of people say that you can send colour scans of documents to DIAC. I have majority of my documents notarized (got 2 copies when sent off ACS), but they are black & white. I need to send off 2 additional documents, should I get these notarized too or just use colour scans?
> 
> 
> thanks


I sent the color scan of the copy of notarized doc( original was used for ACS) to DIAC..CO was okay with it.. I've mentioned this to CO saying that this is the copy of the document I'd sent for ACS. Like mentioned above post for Point#2, I didn't upload the emp evidence doc initially and waited for CO to request it; also to know what could I provide as evidence.


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi All,

Like I said in my post earlier, I have lodged my GSM application in the first week of April. I have uploaded all relevant documents.

Now do I need to also upload 'police certificate'? I remember somebody suggesting that police certificate and medicals are to be submitted only when requested by the CO at a later date?

Please suggest, time's running out!!!

Regards,
Praveen


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Better to wait for CO request or start the processing when u know that it being close to CO allocation. Your Visa initial entry date is 1 year from PCC/Med issue date (whichever is earliest).
For Med, definitely you can wait for CO. It takes just 4 days max to get it send across to DIAC from the eHealth centre. Even your PCC, unless you have some complications with your address proof and all that stuff, IMHO, dont do it till it is requested.
My 2 cents..


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

louisam said:


> Better to wait for CO request or start the processing when u know that it being close to CO allocation. Your Visa initial entry date is 1 year from PCC/Med issue date (whichever is earliest).
> For Med, definitely you can wait for CO. It takes just 4 days max to get it send across to DIAC from the eHealth centre. Even your PCC, unless you have some complications with your address proof and all that stuff, IMHO, dont do it till it is requested.
> My 2 cents..


Thanks for the quick reply...took a load off me!!!
and by the way..congratulations on getting the VISA..:clap2:


----------



## ManAusy (Apr 24, 2012)

*ACS documents help*

Hello Friends ,
Looks like i have landed in the right place .. I am from India and need some help regarding ACS doc submission.
Few days back , I submitted the application online and then posted the same docs via courier as well.
Now problem is they are not happy with any of the docs. following are my queries: 

1. I am from Pune university and submitted my degree of BE and MBA , is that not enough? Do I need to send the final year marksheets or all year marksheets?? Also they are saying all copies need to certified? Does that mean verifying each copy from a notary ??

2. Regarding my work experience , I had sent relieving letters of prev employers and for present employer i got below text , but they are saying it should have details of duties performed.
I am a business analyst , if anyone has a sample that would help a lot..
Also how easy it is to get the letters from previous employers??


Extract of my exp letter:

To Whom It May Concern:


This is to certify that XXXXX has been working with us from XXXDATE till today. His designation is XXXX

Following are key roles and responsibilities:
1.	Leading a team of analysts for strategic programs Channels.
2.	Conducting business workshops for requirement elicitation.
3.	Requirement management and communication.
4.	Requirement analysis and solution design.
5.	Author and own the functional requirements.


This reference is provided for the sole purpose for supporting an educational qualificatiton.
This reference is given without prejudice and in the strictest confidence without any guarantee or responsibility on the part of Group or its officials



Extract from ACS response for doc submission:

The attached documents were received however they do not show the subject that were studied. For the qualification to be correctly assessed the assessor needs to see the transcript of the qualification that shows the subjects that were studied. In regards to the work experience the reference letter needs to show information regarding the duties that you performed. Yes all the documents need to be endorsed/ stamped by legal authorities.

Urgent response will be hugely appreciated.

thnx


----------



## kitkar (Apr 7, 2012)

ManAusy said:


> Hello Friends ,
> Looks like i have landed in the right place .. I am from India and need some help regarding ACS doc submission.
> Few days back , I submitted the application online and then posted the same docs via courier as well.
> Now problem is they are not happy with any of the docs. following are my queries:
> ...


Hi ManAusy,

Can you share with me the exact date of your ACS online submission? My agent did the online submission on the 19th of April and I have not heard any news from them yet. I am very surprised that you have got a response so quickly. I'm eager to check with them to see if my employment letters are accepted. I have one employment letter that does not provide detail of my duties and I am quite concerned.


----------



## ManAusy (Apr 24, 2012)

kitkar said:


> Hi ManAusy,
> 
> Can you share with me the exact date of your ACS online submission? My agent did the online submission on the 19th of April and I have not heard any news from them yet. I am very surprised that you have got a response so quickly. I'm eager to check with them to see if my employment letters are accepted. I have one employment letter that does not provide detail of my duties and I am quite concerned.



Hello Kitkar,

I had submitted in last week of march, so it does take few weeks for them to respond. They will respond only they find your docs incomplete else they will respond in usual 8-10 weeks .

Regds
Manish


----------



## ManAusy (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello friends,
Can someone respond urgently?.. Else i kight struggle by going back and forth.. Thanks a ton


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

ManAusy said:


> Hello friends,
> Can someone respond urgently?.. Else i kight struggle by going back and forth.. Thanks a ton


They will only respond if they require more documents from you. It currently appears to be taking 4-6 weeks for them to issue results... what does it say when you log in to check your status? If it is past where they may ask for more documents (stage 3 I believe) then there is nothing more to do but wait. It took me 2 weeks once it went to stage 4...


----------



## ManAusy (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello JimJams,

My questions are in my previous post... They already have some queries and i am worried about especially the format of experience letters from the employers.

thanks


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

ManAusy said:


> Hello Friends ,
> Looks like i have landed in the right place .. I am from India and need some help regarding ACS doc submission.
> Few days back , I submitted the application online and then posted the same docs via courier as well.
> Now problem is they are not happy with any of the docs. following are my queries:
> ...


Ahhh ok, sorry I skipped over that, it's been an incredibly busy week at work!!!

1. Regarding your degree, just your degree certificates are not enough, you need to provide a transcript from your university showing what subjects you studied in each of those years. They basically need to figure out how much of your degree was ICT related. See section 6 of the "skills assessment guidelines" on the ACS website ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Information for Skills Assessment Applicants.

Yes, the copies need to certified by a notary as a "true copy of the original" - see section 4.1

2. With regards to the experience, make sure that the reference covers what they are expecting of your role. See the descriptions from "ICT Skills Assessment Occupation Codes" on the ACS page above.

With regards to the format, mine followed almost exactly this format http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/13832-cv-reference-format-acs.html#post81491 along with a few additional details about the projects, the fact the role was in the UK offices and a bit of filler text (he was a very good work, highly recommended, self starter, would hire again etc, filler text you would expect in a normal reference). I asked for the 2nd part for the purposes of future employment. See section 5 of the skills assessment guidelines and make sure reference includes everything they are asking for. I had to go back and get a few amendments on my first reference to make sure it was covered since right now time is short for us all and i didn't want a delay. There is also a sample linked from section 5 of the guidelines.

Hopefully this gives you enough information and has been of help.


----------



## Colonia (Apr 28, 2012)

*ACS Assessment*

Hello everybody,

first of all I would like to introduce myself shortly. My name is Claudia, I'm from Germany and my partner and I are going to apply for a 175 Visa. For that, we first have to do the ACS Assessment.

And now I have a few questions regarding the ACS Assessment. My partner has a German University degree as a 'Diplom Informatiker'. 
Does anybody know how much or what need to be provided to get his degree acknowledged? We wanted to hand in two certificates, one undergraduate and one postgraduate. Unfortunately, the subjects aren't really expressive, they are IT 1, IT2...and so on.

So now my questions: 
1) Does anybody know if they are satisfied with such subjects or do we need to provide more than that (I mean a more meaningful description of the subjects)?

2) Does anybody have any experiences in recognizing German University degrees with ACS?

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Colonia


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Colonia said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> first of all I would like to introduce myself shortly. My name is Claudia, I'm from Germany and my partner and I are going to apply for a 175 Visa. For that, we first have to do the ACS Assessment.
> 
> ...


Here in India, apart from the degree certificate, we get a score card for every semester which lists my score against each subject name - I had submitted the score card for each semester along with my degree certificate and it worked.

If you do not have the name of the subject clearly listed on a score card, do you have a course description booklet that the colleges usually issue at the starting of the course ? It usually describes the subject in each semester (against the subject code). Maybe this will help in your case.


----------

